# rich:modalpanel vom java-code aus öffnen und schliessen



## JanHH (24. Mai 2010)

Hallo,

relativ banale Situation: In meiner Applikation gibt es ein Eingabefeld und einen Button. Nach Klick auf den Button wird die Eingabe verarbeitet; entweder es ist alles ok, oder, wenn dies nicht der Fall ist (aufgrund einer ungültigen Eingabe) soll ein Dialogfenster (so eine MessageBox) mit einem Hinweis erscheinen.

Dazu, dachte ich, nimmt man ein rich:modalPanel. Nur wird auf der demo-Seite nur angezeigt, wie man ein solches per Klick auf einen Link öffnen und schliessen kann. Ich möchte jedoch im bean-Code entscheiden, ob der Dialog gezeigt werden soll.

Ausserdem soll es noch einen weiteren Dialog geben, der ebenfalls ein Eingabefeld hat, und auch einen commandButton. Also nach Klick auf den Button soll die Eingabe verarbeitet und der Dialog geschlossen werden.

Ich vermute, das ist alles eigentlich ganz einfach, aber ich komm da irgendwie nicht weiter. Weiss jemand wie man sowas macht?

Danke
Jan


----------



## Luu (25. Mai 2010)

- Modales Fenster definieren und binden
- In der action-Methode die Eigenschaft showWhenRendered true/false setzen
- Rerendern des Modalpanels


```
<rich:modalPanel id="mp" binding="#{bean.modalpanel}"> ..
<a4j:commandButton action="#{bean.foo}" reRender="mp"/>
```


----------



## JanHH (26. Mai 2010)

Jo, bin auch schon selber auf ähnliche Lösungen gekommen, danke für die Antwort. Klappt nun alles. Aber bisschen bastelig ist das schon, bis man die Dialoge vernünftig hin kriegt..


----------

